
Ask HN: How do you manage your bookmarks and notes? - thrwaway69
After reading https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21840140
I was looking for tools to organize my links and archive them for future but I couldn&#x27;t find anything that fullfiled every requirement I had in mind.
Is there anything that will allow me to -<p>1. Put a bookmark list page on my website on a subdomain or embed it.<p>2. Access control and management with multiple members or family.<p>3. Detach myself from it anytime I want with a local offline app to browse them later on. (I hate subscriptions)<p>Bonus - open source, privacy oriented.<p>Things I did check out - pinboard, umark, pocket, evernote, notion etc.<p>Maybe my requirements are common or obscure so I also made a survey (plug) - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;WcgWKR95M5fgxsW97
======
tony
Google Chrome Bookmark Manager.

I've also tried:

\- Pinboard (favorite)

\- Pocket

\- Raindrop

Have a lot of bookmarks already and value to your time? You are better off
going into Bookmark Manager on Firefox or Chrome/Chromium and organizing
there.

I learned that the hard way - none of the bookmark places are good at bulk
organizing tagging unfortunately! So if you're getting into a dedicated
bookmark service, assume upfront time organizing what you have currently.

Unfortunately - why I ultimately burnt out is none of them - to my knowledge -
sync back into chrome bookmarks so I get them in the bar. And they don't
integrate / sync with my bookmarks in Chrome automatically. These services end
up getting bolted on and treated as second class to the browser's bookmark
manager. So they're not bookmarks anymore.

------
darekkay
Static Marks [1], a tool I have written, fulfills at least 1 and 3 (and the
OSS bonus). 2 could be achieved with HTTP Auth. But currently the tool is
rather meant for techies, i.e., all bookmarks are maintained in YAML files and
you have to setup the pipeline yourself. For example, I handle my private
bookmarks in git and update the web app on every push on my server. The access
is handled with HTTP Auth. It works similar for my team's bookmarks.

[1] [https://darekkay.com/static-marks/](https://darekkay.com/static-marks/)

------
karlicoss
I've written browser extension
([https://github.com/karlicoss/grasp](https://github.com/karlicoss/grasp)),
that allows me to create bookmarks straight into org-mode. Then I can manage
them in emacs alongside other org-mode notes.

~~~
thrwaway69
That's pretty neat!

------
roleone
raindrop.io is kinda great. gettoby.com as well.

~~~
thrwaway69
Looked into raindrop but stopped at their pro plan cost. Is that monthly?

Edit: The time bar on mobile site wasn't visible. It's paid yearly

~~~
roleone
I roll with the free plan. Not that much added in the pro plan tbth.
Comparison @ [https://raindrop.io/pro/buy](https://raindrop.io/pro/buy)

------
willcate
Poorly!

~~~
thrwaway69
is that an actual app? Can you link me?

